# Wireless adapter?



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm moving a desktop PC that's currently wired to a router to another room and need it to be wireless. There's no wireless card in it so I need an adapter. Here's where I feel like an idiot - what terminology to search for? I've seen USB adapter...Are they good? I'd appreciate any recommendations from Amazon (I have points and Prime). Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The Linksys adapters that we reviewed here also work as wireless ethernet adapters. They're better than the USB versions as they have better antenna.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Google "wireless ethernet adapter" and take your pick.

I like the Linksys better than the others, since the adapter is on a cable you have the option of moving it around. USB adapters ain't that flexible. If your going to be gaming run a cable.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No gaming...just everyday internet surfing. Current wireless router is from ATT UVerse & about 20 feet away. I need something easy to setup, too.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I see that you already have a wireless router. If your current router is not a dual band wireless-n router, you might want to consider upgrading, and I would suggest either a Buffalo or Netgear dual band wireless-n router. While many folks hereabouts have Cisco/Linksys routers and swear by them, industry experts generally rate Buffalo and Netgear as being vastly superior. (For the record, I have a Netgear WNDR3100 gigabit dual band wireless n router - a few years old, and superseded by such models as the WNDR4500, which is rated "Best of the Best by Maximum PC magazine) 
In my household,there are many devices connected both wirelessly and wired -- three wireless printers, 4 TiVo DVR's (using TiVo Wireless-g USB adapters), 2 desktop computers using Belkin USB wireless-n adapters, a PS/3 and a Wii, both wireless-g, 2 laptops with USB wireless g adapters and an HP desktop with builtin wireless-n router, along with TV's and Blu-ray players, both wired and wireless. The Netgear router handles all with aplomb. Most use the 2 GHz radio, while my primary PC uses the 5 GHz radio and a Netgear WNDA3100 dual band wireless-n USB adapter..

Almost any brand of USB adapter should work for you, from Belkin, Cisco, D-Link, Netgear or TrendNet. To keep things simple, if your current router is wireless-g, then get a wireless-g adapter. If it's wireless-n, get a dual band wireless-n USB adapter (even if the router is single band,aa dual band adapter will work fine).

,.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

While you can get a USB for either N or g and with a USB extension cable you can position it for better throughput, I'd get either the WGA600N or WET-610n and connect it by ethernet. No memory / driver issue on the PC.

Or pickup a cheap re-furb N router that supports dd-wrt and make a bridge out of it.


----------

